# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > سوال: عدد

## mrs225

اول سلام
دوم سوال : چگونه میشه یک تکست داخل فرم گذاشت که عدد فقط قبول که غیر این صورت (مثلا حروف) پیام ظاهر بشه
سوم : جواب یادتون نره

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
If (KeyAscii < 48 Or KeyAscii > 57) And Not KeyAscii = 8 Then KeyAscii = 0
End Sub
کد بالا فقط عدد قبول ميکنه
و کد زير همراه با پيغام که بايد داخل يک کامند بنويسيد
Private Sub Command1_Click()
If IsNumeric(Text1) = False Then
MsgBox "Only Number"
End If
End Sub

موفق باشيد

----------


## mrs225

متشکرم همون بود که میخواستم

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود دوست عزیز این هم یک تابع که این کارو انجام میده

Public Function Number_Filter(KeyAscii As Integer)
  Dim StrValid As String
  StrValid = "0123456789"
  KeyAscii = Asc(UCase(Chr(KeyAscii)))
  If KeyAscii > 26 Then
     If InStr(StrValid, Chr(KeyAscii)) = 0 Then
        Number_Filter = 0
        Exit Function
     End If
  End If
  Number_Filter = KeyAscii
End Function


اینم مثال برای فراخوانیش


Private Sub Text1_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
    KeyAscii = Number_Filter(KeyAscii)
End Sub

----------

